# For those members new and old in the Nikon club



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A quick question. It says you have to format the SD card before you use the camera. I've never had to do that with any other camera. Did you all do that before you began shooting? I'm trying to learn enough to take a couple of pictures. ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Geri,

I've never formatted any of my mem cards?? It should be just plug and play! 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hi Geri,
> 
> I've never formatted any of my mem cards?? It should be just plug and play!
> 
> Ryan


Ditto.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, yes I had to do that with an old memory card. It's easy to do and the camera does it for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Really Lina? Did my camera do it and I was just to excited to notice LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, LOL, could be. I do think it asked me if I wanted to format the card, but I really can't remember exactly except that I remember the camera doing it. With my new memory card that didn't happen. It might be because it was an older model?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Lina, I told you I was going to need a LOT of help... Just wait till I start reading the book.. I will be asking all kinds of questions.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, it's not at all certain that I will know the answers to your questions, but you're more than welcome to ask whenever you want!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi-
I just joined the Nikon club too! :whoo: I love it so far! I also did format the SD card before I started.
All I can say is *thank you *Sally,Carolina and Katie for taking such great photos and giving me the "need a new camera" bug! You really should work for Nikon, it's better than any commercial I have seen!  
So here are a couple of test shots of Teddy. I have to resize the others, and also read the manual!

Congrats Leeann and Geri on your new cameras! I love your new shots-can't wait to see more. Geri, Teddy and I also hope to meet you all on Saturday!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Diana, great photos. That "wild Teddy" shot is priceless. You need to frame that one.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, YAY! I'm so happy that you joined the dSLR club. I think that all of us should be paid by Nikon, LOL. 

I love to see Teddy in his full glory. He is SO handsome. Can't wait to meet him on Saturday!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Diana, great photos. That "wild Teddy" shot is priceless. You need to frame that one.


and add "Beware of Dog!" signound:ound:
Seriously Diana those are great shots. Congratulations on your new camera!
I can only imagine the wonderful photos we have to look forward to.:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Diana they turned out great.. I'm addicted to the thing, I have been having so much fun just playing around of course I'm not getting anything else done but it will wait.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!
Leeann-I am addicted too! It is so much fun, but I need to take notes while reading the manual! I am also trying to figure out the pictureproject program, making slideshows and editing. I know it can do so much, it's just going to take me a loooong while to figure it all out

Have fun!

See you Saturday Carolina!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Diana you are doing better than me, I have not even started to read the manual... I know I really should, I have really just been playing with auto, I do not want to mess anything up until I know what I am doing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, it's impossible to mess things up... you can always get it back to default settings. Just play around with it to learn the settings. It's the best way to learn, I think!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, don't worry Leeann, I open the book and then just put it down to play some more. I just wanted to see what all the buttons are, for the big day I switch out of auto.:biggrin1: It all seems alittle overwhelming to start!

So Carolina, no matter what we do-if we switch it back to auto everything will be alright?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, yes, if you use any of the manual settings and then switch to an auto one, it will just use the auto settings.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Leeann, it's impossible to mess things up... you can always get it back to default settings. Just play around with it to learn the settings. It's the best way to learn, I think!


YES!!!
PS-pictureproject program I don't even use it. Just iPhoto


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Carolina!
Sally, I don't have iphoto, I don't think? Have to look into it!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Can Canon owners join the club too?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, of course! I think we should name it the dSLR club!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Debra.. I think so! 
What Canon model do you have?
Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Debbie Yes!!!*
PS-maybe we could have a flickr group as well


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Debra.. I think so!
> What Canon model do you have?
> Ryan


I have a Rebel xt.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, that's a great idea!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I spoke to Melissa and did it! Everyone please make a Flickr account so you can join the group. Here's the main page of the group:

http://flickr.com/groups/havaneseforum

It's by invite only so if you just add me as a contact, I will add you back and invite you. Or add anyone else as a contact as well. My flickr name is havnknitlover in case you need it.

Apparently you can also add videos to it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Can Canon owners join the club too?


Umm Debbie if you want to join we need pictures!! I really thought I was going to scroll down and see some new pictures of Sam & Delilah. You know you own one of my favorite pictures in the world, lets see it again pleeease.

P.S. someone else on the forum just ordered a new camera also... I cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Darn. It's raining today so I think my action shots will have to wait till tomorrow. 

I have another probably silly question. When you put the camera away (in it's bag) do you store it with or without then lens attached?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Nikon School*

The kit I got had two DVDs from Nikon School. I watched one last night and was very impressed with the information it offered. Obviously I'll have to watch it a few more times to really get a lot out of it but if you can get access to it anywhere I'd recommend it. It may be simplistic for the seasoned SLR users but it explains a lot to the uninitiated.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Umm Debbie if you want to join we need pictures!! I really thought I was going to scroll down and see some new pictures of Sam & Delilah. You know you own one of my favorite pictures in the world, lets see it again pleeease.
> 
> *P.S. someone else on the forum just ordered a new camera also... I cant wait to see some pictures.*


Ditto!!!:whoo: Congratulations :suspicious: :biggrin1: You will love it!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Darn. It's raining today so I think my action shots will have to wait till tomorrow.
> 
> I have another probably silly question. When you put the camera away (in it's bag) do you store it with or without then lens attached?


Store it with the lens attached. You don't want to be taking the lens off to often. If you do, you are more likely to get dust in the lens and it's a pain to get it out.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leeann said:


> You know you own one of my favorite pictures in the world, lets see it again pleeease.


Do you mean this one, I love it too. We can all enjoy it in July on the Calendar.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been seriously thinking about biting the bullet and buying a camera. I'm torn though between the Nikon D40 at a price I like,the Nikon D60 with the megapixels I like,and a Sony Alpha.:decision:

Any help?:ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes :whoo:I so LOVE that picture of Sam, thanks for sharing again.

How about editing software? Anyone have some recommendations, please remember I am a total newbie so it needs to be easy.

Julie that is a hard one, I love the D40 so far but I can understand you wanting the higher megapixels with all the neat crafty things you do. I was told that I really did not need the higher megapixels unless I was going to do a lot of big poster size pictures or a lot of cropping, not sure how true that is. I also liked the price of the D40 with 2 lenses right now also, I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Go for it Julie, you won't regret getting a new camera.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Yes :whoo:I so LOVE that picture of Sam, thanks for sharing again.
> 
> *How about editing software? Anyone have some recommendations, please remember I am a total newbie so it needs to be easy.
> *
> Julie that is a hard one, I love the D40 so far but I can understand you wanting the higher megapixels with all the neat crafty things you do. I was told that I really did not need the higher megapixels unless I was going to do a lot of big poster size pictures or a lot of cropping, not sure how true that is. I also liked the price of the D40 with 2 lenses right now also, I thought it was a great deal.


I just use iphoto that came with my computer. :ear: I would like to know some ideas as well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For simple, quick fixes I love Irfanview. I know I talk about it all the time but I love it and use it all the time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann,
What was the extra lens you got?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Store it with the lens attached. You don't want to be taking the lens off to often. If you do, you are more likely to get dust in the lens and it's a pain to get it out.


Oh good. That was my thinking. I did store it that way. It fits rather strangely into the bag that way, but it works.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

I can't remember whether someone here (Kara?) said Ritz stunk, but if not, they have the best price around this week for the D60 with the whole kit (2 VR lenses, bag, sd card, DVDs. It's $749,000, no tax, no shipping. I just paid $874.99 with tax at Costco. I was actually thinking of bringing it back and getting it for the lower price. That's a big difference.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie right now on Amazon you can get the D40
camera with 18-55 lens for $479.00
camera with 18-55 lens & 55-200 lens for $550.00

if you buy the 55-200 lens seperate it costs $215.00 on amazon.

I have not tried the 55-200 zoom lens yet but after playing in the yard last night I can see how it will come in handy when I am trying to get pictures of Ry in an agility ring.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmmmm......:decision::decision:

I want to get some great shots like you guys do!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Go for it*
PS--you take great shots now but with the new camera WOW


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the zoom my camera has---I use it all the time...:decision:

It is hard to know what to do!Both deals sound great.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Julie,
> 
> I can't remember whether someone here (Kara?) said Ritz stunk, but if not, they have the best price around this week for the D60 with the whole kit (2 VR lenses, bag, sd card, DVDs. It's $749,000, no tax, no shipping. I just paid $874.99 with tax at Costco. I was actually thinking of bringing it back and getting it for the lower price. That's a big difference.


That is a big difference Geri. I would see if they would match that price.Can you tell I used to be in management in retail? I would of matched their price and kept it quiet.:kiss:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> *Go for it*
> PS--you take great shots now but with the new camera WOW


Oh my gosh I can only imagine what Quincy will look like with a new camera.. Julie you HAVE to do it...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> That is a big difference Geri. I would see if they would match that price.Can you tell I used to be in management in retail? I would of matched their price and kept it quiet.:kiss:


also I *think* Ritz includes free classes to help you learn the camera


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would definitely need classes or a great instruction manual----ound:
I'm used to point and shoot and zoom! That's it!!! OOPS! I forgot Delete! I'm definitely great at "delete"ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok guys I want a new camera. My birthday is next month so maybe you can show Gary your camera Leeann and that can be my birthday present...unless hubby says Betzie was my birthday present. We shall see!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The D60 kit comes with 2 instructional DVDs. I watched one last night and learned a lot. I'm going to watch it again tonight.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I saw that you said you like the D60 for its megapixels but the D40 for the price... I have a D40x which is the same as the D60 (10.2MP)... it's something to think about, if you're only leaning towards the D60 for the MP range.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, if you haven't joined Flickr and our new Havanese Forum group, don't forget to do it. You know you want to!!!!!!!

http://flickr.com/groups/havaneseforum


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

can you tell me what the difference is in a lense that say it 55-200 and VR55-200?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

VR is for Vibration Reduction. It eliminates the blur in photos, especially when you use a slower shutter speed (at least I think that's what it is).


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The New D60 is just a more beefed up version of the D40, which includes the dust shaker on the sensor. It also has some more user friendly and built-in editing features that the older models do not have. I would also consider the D80, and as its a bit larger/heavier body, plus has a very large bright viewfinder that the 40 and 60 do not have. I was considering the 40/60/80 when I was doing my research and chose the D80. It's a bit more $$$ but I think it's worth it in the long run, just incase you feel that you might 'out grow' the 40/60 as others here have mentioned.

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, one more thing..

From what I've heard and read - It's the lenses that make your camera! Be sure to read reviews on those kit lenses that the cameras come with as some of them are not to great even if they are made by Nikon/Canon, they still can be bad.

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, the deal of Ritz at $749 for D60 is that for online sales? I went to a local Ritz and their deal doesn't include 55-200mm VR lens. You have to pay addtional $50 for VR. They also offer 18 free classes for photography with this deal. 

I have been comaparing deals for D60 at various sites. Amazon has various combinations with "Bonus Cameta Accessory Kits". I have not been able to find that exactly is included in this kit. Costco kit has 18-55mm VR lens and 55-200mm VR lens, 1 GB SD memory card, Fast, Fun and Easy DVD, Understanding Digital Photography DVD, Camera case but doesn't mention any Cameta accessory kit. 

If anyone has any inputs, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, get the VR! Vibration Reduction is SO important when you're shooting by hand. It really helps a lot. You can turn the VR on the lens off if you want, too, though I would only do it if you're using a tripod. The 55-200mm lens is good, but it's a low end lens. Remember that the lens makes the camera, as Ryan said above. I would go for an 18-200mm VR if you're looking for a wide range lens. It has a higher range and it works really well, plus it's f/3.5-5.6 whereas the 55-200 is only f/4-5.6, which can really make a difference in your pictures, I think.

Also, I have heard that the 55-200mm focus is really slow, whereas the 18-200 is pretty fast focus.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Julie, get the VR! Vibration Reduction is SO important when you're shooting by hand. It really helps a lot. You can turn the VR on the lens off if you want, too, though I would only do it if you're using a tripod. The 55-200mm lens is good, but it's a low end lens. Remember that the lens makes the camera, as Ryan said above. I would go for an 18-200mm VR if you're looking for a wide range lens. It has a higher range and it works really well, plus it's f/3.5-5.6 whereas the 55-200 is only f/4-5.6, which can really make a difference in your pictures, I think.
> 
> *Also, I have heard that the 55-200mm focus is really slow, whereas the 18-200 is pretty fast focus.*


:jaw:
I like mine.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok I'm IN the club! I couldn't resist such a great deal and I bought the Nikon D40 last night! I can't wait for it to arrive! :dance: :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Ok I'm IN the club! I couldn't resist such a great deal and I bought the Nikon D40 last night! I can't wait for it to arrive! :dance: :whoo:


Wahoooo :whoo: I can't wait to see new pictures of Rufus.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I haven't tried it out myself, it's only what I heard from reviews...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, can't wait to see more Rufus pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Geri, the deal of Ritz at $749 for D60 is that for online sales? I went to a local Ritz and their deal doesn't include 55-200mm VR lens. You have to pay addtional $50 for VR. They also offer 18 free classes for photography with this deal.
> 
> I have been comaparing deals for D60 at various sites. Amazon has various combinations with "Bonus Cameta Accessory Kits". I have not been able to find that exactly is included in this kit. Costco kit has 18-55mm VR lens and 55-200mm VR lens, 1 GB SD memory card, Fast, Fun and Easy DVD, Understanding Digital Photography DVD, Camera case but doesn't mention any Cameta accessory kit.
> 
> If anyone has any inputs, I would appreciate it.


It's online but there's no tax or shipping. You can't beat that. I'm seriously considering returning mine and getting that for the difference in price. One of the real benefits as far as I can see is the videos. The one I watched last night was very helpful. BTW, the lenses got really good write-ups by a couple of the reviewers.

Oops sorry, I meant to add this. The Costco kit includes all the things you mentioned. It's a good deal because the case alone is $69, the card is probably $20 or so and the DVDs to me -- priceless.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, I looked up the Ritz deal online and it includes 55-200mm lens without VR. I bought the D60 at Costco last Sunday but haven't opened the box yet to make sure I am getting a good deal. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Geri, I looked up the Ritz deal online and it includes 55-200mm lens without VR. *I bought the D60 at Costco last Sunday but haven't opened the box yet to make sure I am getting a good deal. :biggrin1:*


I have no idea how you are keeping yourself from opening that box!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Geri, I looked up the Ritz deal online and it includes 55-200mm lens without VR. I bought the D60 at Costco last Sunday but haven't opened the box yet to make sure I am getting a good deal. :biggrin1:


OMG, you're right. I looked at it quickly. When I saw the VR lens on the one I assumed it was on the other (and you know what they say about people who assume :biggrin1. So, I think it's about time to pour yourself a glass of wine and . . . open the box.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe the deal you got at Costco Geri was a better deal then.....the dvd's and VR lens......it is all so confusing to me because they pop a VR lens here and there and then it looks like it's the same but it's not because it doesn't have the VR lens...... I have a headache!!! I see the ones Amazon has are buying from Ritz anyway. It's all so wierd!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know Amazon had some from Adorama too. The reason I bought from Costco was simple, I liked the kit and you can return it within 90 days for any reason. When I almost bought the D40 from Target the guy told me there was a 15% restocking fee. That did it for me. Funny thing is I almost never return anything but I like to know I have the option if I absolutely hate it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Geri, I looked up the Ritz deal online and it includes 55-200mm lens without VR. I bought the D60 at Costco last Sunday but haven't opened the box yet to make sure I am getting a good deal. :biggrin1:


Poornima--:whoo::whoo::whoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You will love it!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well open the darn box Poornima - I want lots of new pictures of Benji and Lizzie - those sweet darlings!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, what Lisa said!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Just in case there are some great resources out there, here's a link that I found useful:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all, We just got our Nikon D60 a few days ago and have a lot to learn. But meanwhile I can't get my pics to upload without resizing them, something I didn't have to do with my old Sony. Those uploaded directly from the iPhoto album. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, it's because the pictures actually ARE bigger so you have to resize to upload.

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Hi all, We just got our Nikon D60 a few days ago and have a lot to learn. But meanwhile I can't get my pics to upload without resizing them, something I didn't have to do with my old Sony. Those uploaded directly from the iPhoto album. Anyone else have this problem?


Jan,

If you don't have it on your computer, download Irfanview. I *love* it and use it for everything. It is so each to fine tune your pictures and resize. For this forum I usually resize to 800 or 600x whatever. It works great and it's one, two, three.

Congrats on the camera.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, um, lol, I guess that would make sense 

Geri, I don't think they have a version for a Mac?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops! Sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Someone tell me the name of this Nikon camera....
Why is it better than what you've had or have???

thanks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Someone tell me the name of this Nikon camera....
> Why is it better than what you've had or have???
> 
> thanks!


I have the Nikon D40 and LOVE it. GREAT photos. It is the first SLR or DSLR I have ever had :whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have Nikon D60 and LOVE it. I can't believe how great the picture quality!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the D60 and love, love, love it. I've become the official family photographer now since everyone loves the shots I get. I'm no expert by any means and the camera is capable of a lot more than I'm doing with it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the D40x (different from the D40 by the Megapixel capability) and I do love it though I'm outgrowing it already. It's frustrating to only have 3 automatic focal points... I'm already looking at the D80, which has 11. Probably won't be able to actually buy it for a long while, though.

However, as a starter dSLR, the D40x (or D40) is great and probably something you would prefer if you aren't used to dSLRs in the first place. I wouldn't recommend the D80 right off the bat... it's much bigger and bulkier than the D40 and can be weird to hold if you are used to point and shoots. I would recommend going to a store and holding the different models first before you buy one to see which ones you like the feeling of in your hands... you might even like the D80 more.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the Nikon D40. I went with the Nikon because I always had Nikons in the past and the dealer recommended I stick with what I knew. I got the dSLR because I was so frustrated with the delay you get with the point and shoots - I never seemed to get the picture I was trying for. I also wanted more flexibility with the range. And I went with the 40 vs the 60 or 80 just due to cost (same for the 55-200 VR zoom).


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have the Nikon D80 and love it. I'm still learning to use all of its manual features. And Lina is right, it is larger and heavier (especially if you have a heavy all metal lens on it) than the 40 and 60. My brother has the D300 and its even larger and heavier, but with no automatic mode to speak of, its a bit more challenging if your not sure of what your doing.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Also, like the others have said, go to the store and hold all the cameras and see what you like best. Make sure all buttons and dials are in a place where you like them. (Some cameras have the dials in very weird locations, so makes changing settings difficult) Also check out the Canon's and Sony's to - they also make great cameras!

Ryan


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

*D40*

I feel like I've already outgrown it, but it's not in the budget this year to upgrade. I'd love to go to the D300... especially juicy is the HDMI port and Geotagging capabilities. Anyway, I know what you mean about the focus points, 3 is rather limiting... too bad about the auto bracketing too. I still recommend the D40 for those starting out (good value), it's a great camera with some really stunning results (especially compared to that of a pns).

Reasons why I went to a DSLR:
-sick and tired of shutter lag
-ability to shoot in lower light situations without flash
-ability to now use bounce flash or diffuser
-better depth of field
-more lens choices (telephoto, macro, fisheye, etc...)
-overall better quality pics of my two boys, Obi and Malcolm


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I have a D40 with bag, 2 lens, all extras for sale. We just purchased a Cannon, we wanted the D300 but couldn't step up that far. If anyone is interested send me a PM. We will beat any price you can find it for. It is only a couple of months old. It is a great camera and with some of your help I was getting better. We also have the books to help you. Daniel gave me a website that is great as well and explained everything on my level of intelligence. This camera could be yours, in your hands this week.

Robin


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Long time Canon user but as of today I am a member of the Nikon Club!:whoo:

Previously I had a Canon A-1 which I just loved, but the whole film thing has gotten old. So today the wife and I purchased the Nikon D60 and with my first use today I am really loving it. Of course not having to wait for the film to be developed is a plus! 

I hope to learn some tips and tricks on how to catch the flying havanese!!

I uploaded 2 that I just adored of Jake and Jazz check em out at the Havadad Gallery.


----------

